
Making Humans a Multi-Planetary Species - rgohil
http://online.liebertpub.com/doi/pdf/10.1089/space.2017.29009.emu
======
raghavkhanna
Nice overview, clear and concise. More readable than a lot of scientific
publications, if I might add. Might be useful to add that it's by Elon Musk in
the title.

~~~
rgohil
Good Suggestion! Thanks!

